# Replaced wax ring and now toilet won't flush.



## Donnasbm (Mar 16, 2015)

My toilet was leaking so I replaced the wax ring. There isn't any leaking but now the toilet won't flush. You have to continuously plunge the toilet to get the water to go down and it doesn't seem like it's a clog.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Let's be factual up front: You will have to remove the toilet again for inspection. I have to ask: Was this one of the wax rings with the brown paper wrapped around it? Did you remove the paper? Also: was this one of the toilet rings with the black plastic funnel thingy made into it? I've seen my share of these that restrict the flow from the toilet to a point that even a little solid matter will make them clog.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Is the toilet centered over the hole? Did you bring it straight down or did you come at an angle and squish some of the wax over so that it blocks the hole?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

You did take the plastic off of it? Didn't you?


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Sometimes rags are used to remove the last water from the bowl. Or to temporarily block sewer gas from the waste line. If accidentaly left in place they will cause the described problem.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

its safe to say it was something you did ....pull toilet off look for obstructions, rag, improper wax install , etc


----------



## Murphy_Smith (Sep 15, 2010)

Just did this myself and it is easy to leave something in the drain line


----------

